# di-methox powder solution question



## lexnspice (Nov 12, 2009)

in the catorgory for wormers and coccidia information on main page, there was a dosage per weight of goat on di-methox powders, it read 1 package powder to 1 pint water, dosage amount example 20# kid would receive 8 cc, 50#kid would receive 20cc this seems like alot? other places i've looked said dosage at 1cc per 5# day one and days 2345 1cc per 10#, so which is it?? always used di-methox 40% and since they have ran out i am using the powder, but now feel like maybe i have overdose or underdosed my kids.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

This is correct dosage on powder 
Di-Methox Powder

1 package to a pint of water.
There's 94,600mgs in one pint of water. 16oz in a pint. 30cc/oz.
Divide 94600 by 480cc = 197mg/ml. Each cc will treat 2.6#'s of kid and give it the needed 75mg/kg.
For a 10# kid...3.8cc round that off to 4cc...I don't deal in 10ths orally.
20#=8cc
25#=10cc
30#=12cc
35#=14cc
40#=16cc
45#=18cc
50#=20cc

If you mix this concentrated like this...use warm water..make absolutely SURE you get all the powder dispersed in the liquid...and keep it in the AC or refrigerator until you use it all up in 5 days. Toss what you don't use.


----------



## lexnspice (Nov 12, 2009)

i read on dairy goat plus, vickie had said it was 1cc per 10# and 1/2 cc per 10# day 2,3,4,5. but was saying it was injectable?? i thought the powder solution, agrilabs di-methox powder was mixed with water at one pkg to a 20 oz bottle and given 1cc per 5# day 1 and 1cc per 10# day 2,3,4,5,? just wanting to be sure on the dosage.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

We here at DGI redid the calculations on the Di-Methox powder and what I posted above is now the correct doseages. The injectable is a 40% liquid but for goats you give it orally, and that is different dosage.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

And the good news is that according to Agri-Labs they are now making the 40% again and distributors should be gettign it in stock by next week.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Patty, one is the 40% injectable which we still give orally and one is the powder. Someone way smarter than me figured out the ratio of water to power to make it 40%....and why when using sulmet etc..that is only 12.5% it rarely works unless you drastically increase the amounts, in older kids and adults it's amount that need to be tubed, not syringed. Corid also came in powder and oral liquid. Vicki


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I was wondering how a person would drench 20 ccs of something as nasty tasting as dimethox... Thanks Vicki.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

not easy Nicki


----------



## Larie Simmons (Mar 23, 2010)

The dosage given for Di-Methox powder, is that for the entire 5 days or just the first then 1/2 for the next 4 days?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

That is the dosage for 1 day. Much better to get the 40% injectable, used orally. Much less liquid to get into them.


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

So...for a friend of mine who is having issues with coccidia in her babies this year..she is fairly new to goats...everything she reads contradicts what she read before...She could never, would never tube a baby, and she only has 12.5% What is the reccomendation??


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

I use and like the 40% and have never had a problem giving that to them orally. They don't care for it but I just suck it into a syringe, take the needle off and then squirt into the back of their mouth, holding closed for just a couple secs to make sure they swallow. Got my latest bottle from Jeffers and previously from a place called Revival animal health that had it when no one else did.


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

I found the 12.5 dosage thanks..


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

How to mix the powder for ONE kid?? 25 pounds.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, anyone happen to know how many grams of powder per X amount of pounds?

I know Corid powder can be measured like that so you don't have to mix the entire package, was hoping there was a math whiz here who knew how to do that with the Di-methox powder.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How about someone just fecal sampling, mix it, use it, refecal.....in reality we don't even have that for any 12.5% sulfa's (Sulmet, Dimethox 12.5%, none of them). My vet will argue with you that sulfamethazine (sulmet), are not even classed for cocci in rumanints, and you have to use sulfamethoxine only.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I got help elsewhere.


----------

